

Which language&OS to pick in this context? - LibrarianWPR

I&#x27;not a skilled developer,but i know to program,or simply scripting.At the moment i started a team to create a startup for creating a game.
The game will be an MMO(and all the stuff related to this kind of games)running in the browser with 3D graphics,so the main language will be JS+Libraries.
The problem comes out about which language to pick to do the server-side and which OS will keep on feet the entire platform.
What are your suggestions?
======
LibrarianWPR
I probably won't develop/code (others will do)so don't mind about learning
things. I thought will be the best choice GOlang instead of NodeJS cause it's
native and have better support than NodeJS for "multithreading".Am i wrong?

------
LibrarianWPR
as OS i think the best choice would be CentOS 6/7 Ubuntu i don't think is good
as server,cause it's usually full of s __t and the "random" broken apt-get
it's a pain in the a __. Arch it 's too bleding-edge. *BSD i don't know
nothing about. Windows...no.

------
kusowski
If you already know js, I would suggest Node.js, due its easier learning
curve. OS: Ubuntu or any linux distro you like.

~~~
LibrarianWPR
I probably won't develop/code (others will do)so don't mind about learning
things. I thought will be the best choice GOlang instead of NodeJS cause it's
native and have better support than NodeJS for "multithreading".Am i wrong?

